# Any Final Fantasy fans?



## Average Joey (Sep 1, 2005)

Or any other RPG in general.I am a big fan of Final Fantasy 6,7,9,10,and I like the Chrono Trigger/Cross games.


----------



## SRoper (Sep 1, 2005)

I really liked the original Chrono Trigger. Final Fantasy VI (III in the US) looked good, but I never got around to playing it. I also liked the Dragon Warrior series. However, I tend not to like Japanese RPGs in general as they are more linear, and I prefer the storytelling to be done through gameplay rather than in cinematics. Recent RPGs I liked are Morrowind and Knights of the Old Republic, although the latter had little replay value.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 1, 2005)

Final Fantasy 8 here still havent beaten it though 

blade


----------



## Average Joey (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SRoper_
> I really liked the original Chrono Trigger. Final Fantasy VI (III in the US) looked good, but I never got around to playing it. I also liked the Dragon Warrior series. However, I tend not to like Japanese RPGs in general as they are more linear, and I prefer the storytelling to be done through gameplay rather than in cinematics. Recent RPGs I liked are Morrowind and Knights of the Old Republic, although the latter had little replay value.



I have always been very confused about people`s dislike for Chrono Cross.Honestly,I liked it as much as Trigger.Plus,the more you get into it,you will find the link between the two.The music is great.It really sets the mood.
Yes,you are correct.The newer RPGs are more about cenematics.Way to much in my opinion.I haven`t played much of Final Fantasy 10 but what I did play,I enjoyed.
I really don`t understand what they are doing with the new Final Fantasys(11 and 12).I am one of the ones who don`t care about online play with RPGs.Squaresoft has really alienated some of their fans.


----------



## Average Joey (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Final Fantasy 8 here still havent beaten it though
> 
> blade



Play 7,you won`t be disappointed.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 2, 2005)

Thats what I hear!!


----------



## Average Joey (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Thats what I hear!!



I didn`t play the game until 2002.When I got it I was turned off because of the graphics but played anyway.It went way over my expectations.You get really drawn into the characters and the great emotional story.


----------



## SRoper (Sep 2, 2005)

"I have always been very confused about people`s dislike for Chrono Cross."

Actually I never played it because I didn't know anyone who spoke well of it. Maybe I will have to find someone with a PS and try it.


----------



## Average Joey (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SRoper_
> "I have always been very confused about people`s dislike for Chrono Cross."
> 
> Actually I never played it because I didn't know anyone who spoke well of it. Maybe I will have to find someone with a PS and try it.



It`s a great game.My absolute favorite.


----------



## Average Joey (Oct 10, 2005)

I have heard recently that they are possibly going to remake Final Fantasy 7 on the PS3.If this is true,I am buying.

I saw the Final Fantasy 7 movie Advent Children.It was pretty good.It was touching that they had Aeris in it.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 10, 2005)

I think it was just a rumour spread over ff7 being shown as a tech demo at a recent show.


----------



## Average Joey (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> I think it was just a rumour spread over ff7 being shown as a tech demo at a recent show.



It is said that Square(the makers of FF) have taken strong consideration of what gamers have rumored.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 10, 2005)

I hope so it only makes them money


----------

